# /usr/ports/java/jdk16



## lykich (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi,

/usr/ports/java/jdk16


```
gmake[4]: *** [/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/tmp/sun/sun.awt.X11/xawt/obj/awt_Robot.o] Error 1
gmake[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make/sun/xawt'
gmake[3]: *** [parallel_compile] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make/sun/xawt'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make/sun'
gmake[1]: *** [all] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make'
gmake: *** [j2se-build] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.

ckcnet# java -version
java version "1.6.0_07"
Diablo Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_07-b02)
Diablo Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 10.0-b23, mixed mode, sharing)
```

/usr/ports/distfiles/

```
bsd-jdk16-patches-4.tar.bz2
jce_policy-6.zip
jdk-6u3-fcs-bin-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar
jdk-6u3-fcs-mozilla_headers-b05-unix-24_sep_2007.jar
jdk-6u3-fcs-src-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar
tzupdater-1_3_29-2010f.zip
```

please help me out

Thanks,


----------



## crsd (Jun 6, 2010)

Use `# make -DDISABLE_MAKE_JOBS` and paste at least some lines of compile output, not just errors from make.


----------



## lykich (Jun 7, 2010)

```
#cd /usr/ports/java/jdk16

# make -DDISABLE_MAKE_JOBS

../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/awt_Robot.c:348: warning: implicit declaration of function 'XTestFakeButtonEvent'
gmake[4]: *** [/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/tmp/sun/sun.awt.X11/xawt/obj/awt_Robot.o] Error 1
gmake[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make/sun/xawt'
gmake[3]: *** [parallel_compile] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make/sun/xawt'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make/sun'
gmake[1]: *** [all] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make'
gmake: *** [j2se-build] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
```


----------



## EvgenyAnanev (Aug 5, 2010)

I have same problem:


```
make -DDISABLE_MAKE_JOBS
```


```
/usr/bin/gcc      -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -W -Wall  -Wno-unused -Wno-parentheses    -Di586 
-DARCH='"i586"' -DRELEASE='"1.6.0_03-p4"' -DFULL_VERSION='"1.6.0_03-p4-zed_05_aug_2010_13_07-b00"' 
-D_GNU_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_ALLBSD_SOURCE -I. 
-I/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/tmp/sun/sun.awt.X11/xawt/CClassHeaders 
-I../../../src/solaris/javavm/export -I../../../src/share/javavm/export 
-I../../../src/share/javavm/include -I../../../src/solaris/javavm/include 
-I../../../src/share/native/common -I../../../src/solaris/native/common 
-I../../../src/share/native/sun/awt/X11 -I../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/X11   -DXAWT -DXAWT_HACK 
-I/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/tmp/sun/sun.awt.X11/xawt/../../sun.awt/awt/CClassHeaders 
-I../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt 
-I../../../src/solaris/native/sun/xawt -I../../../src/solaris/native/sun/jdga 
-I../../../src/share/native/sun/awt/debug -I../../../src/share/native/sun/awt/image/cvutils 
-I../../../src/share/native/sun/java2d -I../../../src/share/native/sun/java2d/loops 
-I../../../src/share/native/sun/awt/image/cvutils -I../../../src/share/native/sun/awt/image 
-I../../../src/share/native/sun/font -I../../../src/solaris/native/sun/java2d 
-I../../../src/share/native/sun/java2d/pipe -I../../../src/share/native/sun/java2d/opengl 
-I../../../src/solaris/native/sun/java2d/opengl -I../../../src/solaris/native/sun/java2d/x11 
-I../../../src/share/native/sun/dc/path -I../../../src/share/native/sun/dc/doe 
-I../../../src/share/native/sun/awt/alphacomposite -I../../../src/share/native/sun/awt/medialib 
-I../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/medialib -I../../../src/solaris/native/sun/font 
-I/usr/local/include/X11/extensions -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include  -c 
-o /usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/tmp/sun/sun.awt.X11/xawt/obj/awt_UNIXToolkit.o 
 ../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/awt_UNIXToolkit.c
../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/awt_Robot.c:21:34: error: X11/extensions/XTest.h: No such file or directory
../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/awt_Robot.c: In function 'isXTestAvailable':
../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/awt_Robot.c:46: error: 'XTestExtensionName' undeclared (first use in this function)
../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/awt_Robot.c:46: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/awt_Robot.c:46: error: for each function it appears in.)
../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/awt_Robot.c:51: warning: implicit declaration of function 'XTestQueryExtension'
../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/awt_Robot.c:65: warning: implicit declaration of function 'XTestGrabControl'
../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/awt_UNIXToolkit.c: In function '_icon_upcall':
../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/awt_UNIXToolkit.c:85: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 5 of '(*env)->SetByteArrayRegion' differ in signedness
../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/awt_Robot.c: In function 'Java_sun_awt_X11_XRobotPeer_getRGBPixelsImpl':
../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/awt_Robot.c:244: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size
../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/awt_Robot.c: In function 'Java_sun_awt_X11_XRobotPeer_keyPressImpl':
../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/awt_Robot.c:288: warning: implicit declaration of function 'XTestFakeKeyEvent'
../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/awt_Robot.c: In function 'Java_sun_awt_X11_XRobotPeer_mouseMoveImpl':
../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/awt_Robot.c:330: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size
../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/awt_Robot.c: In function 'Java_sun_awt_X11_XRobotPeer_mousePressImpl':
../../../src/solaris/native/sun/awt/awt_Robot.c:348: warning: implicit declaration of function 'XTestFakeButtonEvent'
gmake[4]: *** [/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/control/build/bsd-i586/tmp/sun/sun.awt.X11/xawt/obj/awt_Robot.o] Error 1
gmake[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make/sun/xawt'
gmake[3]: *** [parallel_compile] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make/sun/xawt'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make/sun'
gmake[1]: *** [all] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/make'
gmake: *** [j2se-build] Error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1
```


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD verge.su 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #0: Wed May  5 15:59:59 MSD 2010     zed@verge.su:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/VERGE  i386
```

Are there any solutions?


----------



## amerigo5 (Aug 10, 2010)

Where did you get the info about the required files in /usr/ports/distfiles/ ?

Would be nice to know the needed steps before installing /usr/ports/java/jdk16?

Thanks.




			
				lykich said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> /usr/ports/java/jdk16
> 
> ...


----------



## gkontos (Aug 10, 2010)

amerigo5 said:
			
		

> Where did you get the info about the required files in /usr/ports/distfiles/ ?
> 
> Would be nice to know the needed steps before installing /usr/ports/java/jdk16?
> 
> Thanks.


Building the port stops at a point asking you to manually download those files.
I am building this as we speak and haven't come up to this error yet. My platform is AMD though.

George

[UPDATE] The port build successfully on my system 8.1


----------



## adamk (Aug 10, 2010)

Does /usr/local/include/X11/extensions/XTest.h exist?  It's part of the libXtst port.

Adam


----------

